# Are all RS frameset's the same?



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Has the RS frame changed in any way over the years it's been in production other than the obvious colour / graphics?

Thinking of buying frameset and building it up with Ultegra Di2 and I see some dealers have really good pricing on early frames which I could re-spray to get rid of the awful colour scheme?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I think it changed for 2010, but can't recall exactly what changed. (I was looking at them a while ago and my research had me focusing on 2010.)


----------

